# Moving to Spain  (Marbella)



## Dean21 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello and good evening to all members.

I would like to ask for help and advice regarding insulin supply in spain. we are currently living in the UK and have a son whom is 7 that has been type 1 diabetic since he was 2. Since that time we have learned to deal with it. He leads a normal life and eats what he wants (we cut down sweets as best possible of course!) 

During the last three years we have been discussing moving to spain, then came Brexit and covid! 

As many will know you now have to get an NLV or pay 500K euros to obtain a golden visa. 

We, due to our son needing to go to school and have a permanent placement instead of back and fourth are choosing to buy a property in Marbella which in turn gives us the golden visa. 

We are now trying to decfier the mind field of insulin supply in Spain. With the golden visa we are allowed to work in Spain and will be paying taxes. So does this mean our son can get insulin and supplies for free in Spain through the NHS? 

I understand we have to have private health care but this doesn’t cover his insulin….

Please could someone with some knowledge of this is explain how to obtain his supply in Spain, like we do in the UK. 

If you could give me a contact at a hospital or some kind of contact to someone that knows how we can handle this properly, I am sure it is possible but we don’t know the right way to approach it. 

this is quite an urgent request so if there are any members out there can help us it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi and welcome.

I have no personal knowledge but will tag @Michael12421 who lives out in Spain and @Bloden who I believe used to live out there for a while. Hopefully one or both can give you some idea of how the system works in Spain as regards obtaining insulin.
Is your son on a pump or MDI as that may potentially create other issues with pump supplies and contracts etc.


----------



## Dean21 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi there sorry I should have mentioned he is on the iport and uses insulin. He’s not on pumps or anything like that. so it’s mainly just imports and needles and insulin we need a supply of


----------



## Dean21 (Dec 5, 2021)

It’s mainly just *iports


----------



## Dean21 (Dec 6, 2021)

Didn’t get any replies here…


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 6, 2021)

I think @Bloden may be on holiday at the moment.
You could perhaps ring the Diabetes UK helpline Number above (office hours) and see if they have any information.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 12, 2021)

Sorry for the delay in replying @Dean21 - I’ve been in Spain, just got back.

I worked in N Spain, in Asturias, for 10 years (pre-Brexit, of course). This meant I was paying my contributions to the Spanish tax system and had access to their NHS. My GP used to prescribe my insulin and I was under the care of the local hospital for everything else to do with my diabetes. 

I don’t know anything about the post-Brexit situation.

Good luck!


----------



## katie.lynch.85 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dean21 said:


> Hello and good evening to all members.
> 
> I would like to ask for help and advice regarding insulin supply in spain. we are currently living in the UK and have a son whom is 7 that has been type 1 diabetic since he was 2. Since that time we have learned to deal with it. He leads a normal life and eats what he wants (we cut down sweets as best possible of course!)
> 
> ...


Hi @Dean21

Have discovered your post as we are in a similar situation to you. Our son was diagnosed at 2 and now 9 ans we are considering moving to Estepona (not far from Marbella) we too are also looking at the golden visa route but need more info on how this would work for insulin and pump supplies for our son.

Did you manage to gather anymore information that you could share with me!

Thanks
Katie


----------



## Dean21 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi Katie. No i didnt get anywhere with it to be honest. I have been sorting house sale here in the UK and small mortgages and viewings over there etc. As far as i know you need to pay private health care over there for a years for the whole family for the first year and then you can access the spainish health care system, then you can access insulin for your child.... We are still going through the motions of trying to get it sorted. We wont be going anywhere until it does. No one seemed to reply to this thread.... Oh son is on the iport only.... So all we would need is the insulin supply. I am still not sure if he would get it free like in the UK..... Its a mind field - Actually my other half is due to speak to someone in the next days with advice on it... If you want to drop me an email you can Dean at gritninja dot co dot uk and i will connect you with my partner... i know she have spoken to someone previously about s1 forms etc... I am taking care of one thing she is taking care of another... (insulin)


----------



## Dean21 (Feb 15, 2022)

katie.lynch.85 said:


> Hi @Dean21
> 
> Have discovered your post as we are in a similar situation to you. Our son was diagnosed at 2 and now 9 ans we are considering moving to Estepona (not far from Marbella) we too are also looking at the golden visa route but need more info on how this would work for insulin and pump supplies for our son.
> 
> ...


Hi Katie. No i didnt get anywhere with it to be honest. I have been sorting house sale here in the UK and small mortgages and viewings over there etc. As far as i know you need to pay private health care over there for a years for the whole family for the first year and then you can access the spainish health care system, then you can access insulin for your child.... We are still going through the motions of trying to get it sorted. We wont be going anywhere until it does. No one seemed to reply to this thread.... Oh son is on the iport only.... So all we would need is the insulin supply. I am still not sure if he would get it free like in the UK..... Its a mind field - Actually my other half is due to speak to someone in the next days with advice on it... If you want to drop me an email you can Dean at gritninja dot co dot uk and i will connect you with my partner... i know she have spoken to someone previously about s1 forms etc... I am taking care of one thing she is taking care of another... (insulin)


----------

